# New here and potetially new cat owner soon!



## iwantakitty

Hey everyone!

I just joined this forum because I wanted to ask some new and long time cat owners what their experience with cats has been like.

For about the past month I've really been considering getting a cat. I've visited a shelter and played with the cats, but have still not made up my mind. I know I would LOVE the companionship and warmth of a cat and I would give it so much love, but I also want to make sure I will be able to take good care of it and that I won't have to completely change my lifestyle around.

Here's a little about me (and why I've been looking into getting a cat):
I graduated from college a year ago and have currently been working and living on my own. I met my boyfriend in college and we've been dating ever since (5 years) and are both in the same location now. However, I'm starting graduate school in the fall back in NJ, which is where I'm from. It's about an 8 hour drive from where my boyfriend will still be, so we'll be doing long distance for a while. I've always loved dogs and cats and thought now would be a good opportunity to adopt. For the remaining months before school, I'll have time to bond with my cat and get to know it and train it if I have to, and then once school starts, it'll be a good buddy to comfort me especially when I'm missing my boyfriend. I hope you guys don't take it as I'm just getting a cat to replace my boyfriend and once we're in the same place again, I'll ditch the cat. Definitely not the case! My boyfriend likes cats as well 

Anyways, I had a bunchhhh of questions for people who already own cats. Like I said, I want to be prepared if I actually do decide to adopt.

1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!
2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?
3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?
4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?
5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?
6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?
7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?
8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?

I know I have more questions, but that's all I can think of now! Sorry if some of these questions are a little silly, but remember I'm a first time owner!  I've also asked friends and other people most of these questions, but it's good to get more opinions and advice. Also, I know each cat is different so a lot of the answers just depends on the cat, but I guess just tell me what your cat is like 

Thanks guys! Any advice would be veeery much appreciated! Looking forward to hearing back from you all


----------



## MowMow

I think that all responses are going to depend on the personality of the cat.



iwantakitty said:


> 1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!


If I don't keep his nails trimmed I'm always getting snagged and scratched (like a briar thorn scratch). It stings a bit but I wash it right away and put antibacterial stuff on it and I've never had a problem. MowMow sleeps under my head as a pillow and I think that i could roll all over him and he'd never even wake up. He would certainly never hurt me out of anger. If I've ever hurt him by accident he just gives a painful squeek to let me know I've hurt him.


iwantakitty said:


> 2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?


I have a sparebedroom with a large walk in closet. I store computer boxes, old files, my fireproof safe and other junk in there. His litter box is in there inside a large cardboard box set on it's side (so he can scratch at the side of the box and not the walls in his defective way of covering his mess) and a flattened box laid down in front of it to catch the litter as he exits. I keep the door just cracked with a doorstop and the window in there cracked for air circulation.


iwantakitty said:


> 3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?


I know some people on here wash their cats...I have never bathed MowMOw..first of all I'd be afraid he'd kill me in my sleep and second he's very clean and takes great care of himself. He always smells amazingly good and he doesn't go outside so he doesn't get dirty.


iwantakitty said:


> 4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?


My ex husband and I moved from NJ to Oregon and since we've divorced I know he's moved at least 3 or 4 times and Anthony seems to have adjusted just fine to each new home.


iwantakitty said:


> 5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?


When I was working I would travel some days and be gone for 12/13 hours at a time and he was fine. Now that I'm home a majority of the time it would take him some getting used too, but I think he would adjust.


iwantakitty said:


> 6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?


Depends what I'm eating. If it's ice cream or cereal (with cold milk) I could never leave the plate unattended. If I scold him he flounces off and sits at a respectable distance and glares until I finish (so he can lick the dish). 


iwantakitty said:


> 7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?


I try to trim them every other week but I often forget. When we're playing and his dew claw starts to scrape my skin I know it's time to trim him or he'll start to draw blood soon when we tussle. My guy sure doesn't LIKE it but he doesn't fuss. He lays still and makes pitiful noises while I trim his nails. WHen I'm done and let him go he just smooths all his ruffled fur and all is forgiven.


iwantakitty said:


> 8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?


I don't know as MowMow is my first own cat (the ex husbands was his, I never had anything to do with it but the occasional pat or hold). Personally, I'm glad I didn't get a kitten that was so young it needed litter training and specialized food on the other hand....kittens are so darned cute. If it were me, I wouldn't concentrate on age, breed, sex and would just visit cats at the shelter until one picks you.


----------



## Carmel

iwantakitty said:


> 1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!


It happens, but it isn't an everyday thing. It really depends on the cat. One of my cats likes to attack (bite and claw) unexpectedly, of course this isn't normal... but you never know what kind of cat you're going to end up with. Some cats don't know how to play nice, either. That's a more common problem.



iwantakitty said:


> 2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?


One cat is outdoors all year, the other cat had two litter boxes until recently, for variation. One in the bathroom, one in the bedroom. If you have to put one it the bedroom, I'd suggest getting a litter box that has a lid and a locking flap on it, preventing the cat from scratching litter out and preventing kitty odors in the room. Cats can be very smelly sometimes. It might take the cat some getting used to walking into a litter box like that, though...



iwantakitty said:


> 3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?


Never wash a cat unless it needs it or unless you have allergies and find that bathing the cat helps you. A cat does not need to be bathed, and is self cleaning. Bathing a cat is stressful to the cat and to you.



iwantakitty said:


> 4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?


It depnds on the cat. Some cats take changes in stride, others may take weeks to adjust.



iwantakitty said:


> 5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?


Well, it depends on its personality. I'd try for a more laid back cat, and not a kitten as they're full of it and want to play a lot.



iwantakitty said:


> 6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?


Again it depends on the cat. Some cats are very food oriented and will walk into the fridge, others don't even walk in the kitchen. I'd say the cat will likely take an interest in your food but if you don't feed them at the table a typical cat will learn to ignore the food while your eat (but don't walk away from that steak if you don't want to find it on the floor!)...



iwantakitty said:


> 7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?


Again it depends on the cat, and if the cat has had nail trimming done from the time it was little. One of my cats howls like we're killing him when it happens, so I can't stand cutting them. The other cat is outdoors so I just let her do her thing, I don't trim them.



iwantakitty said:


> 8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?


I would say a cat. Some thing 1-2 years old or more where you can determine its personality, a kitten is full of it, but you don't know what they're going to grow up into at a young age.


----------



## saitenyo

*1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!*
I've been scratched a lot by my cats accidentally, but never on purpose. The situations have been: either they start playing too rough, or grab at a toy I am holding with their claws but hit my hand instead, or are leaping across the room while playing and knick my leg or arm or whatever as they leap over/on/off me.

But like Mow said, as long as I keep their nails trimmed it's no issue. 

*2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?*
I live in a fairly small condo, so my options are limited. Our bathrooms are too small to fit the litterboxes, and we didn't want to keep them in the bedroom or the computer room, so that just left the living room. We have two, each in corners across the room from each other. It used to be smelly in there whenever they did their business, but once I switched them to a better food, I've had no issues with that at all. So we don't mind having them in the main room.

*3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?*
Never. I've just never felt the need. I figure, they groom themselves, and they don't smell or look dirty. I sometimes wipe off Athena's face with a damp cloth when she gets eye goopies, but that's about it. I did used to have to wash her bottom/feet when she'd make soft messy droppings in the box, but again, that was a diet issue and now she doesn't have problems with that anymore.

*4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?*
This one I can't help you with as I've only had cats for about a year and never moved with them. 

*5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?*
Depends on the cat. I have two very very social cats, and when I just had Apollo, he used to get lonely while I was at work, and would act out because of it. Once I got a second cat for him to play with, his behavior improved. As long as the cat has some way to entertain him or herself during the day, it should be fine. A mellow cat who is content to be alone probably just needs some toys and a scratching post to keep them occupied, but a more social/energetic cat could potentially need a buddy.

*6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?*
Depends on the cat again. Athena doesn't (sometimes she'll hop up and sniff my food and then just walk away), but Apollo does. Especially if I am eating anything containing cheese, butter, eggs, or milk. I scold him and clap loudly when he does this, which, ideally should discourage him, but he is a very stubborn cat. He's still under a year old so he probably just still needs more training.

*7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?*
I don't really have a set schedule. Once I notice they're getting long/sharp, or once they accidentally nick me with a claw, then I make note that it's time for a trim. It's not _easy_ but not super difficult either. How easy or hard it is will probably depend on the cat, and the younger you get them used to it, the easier it'll be. I either do it myself when they're sleeping/being lazy, or I have my boyfriend hold one of them while I trim. They try to struggle a bit if it's taking a while, but aren't too uncooperative that it's not doable.

*8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?
*Totally up to you. It depends on what you're looking for. There are pros and cons to each option. An adult cat will have a defined personality at this point, so if you want a very specific personality, an adult may be a better choice.Kittensalso may require more training, although an adult cat set in their ways, who has already developed a bad behavior, could be difficult too. I went with kittens simply because I wanted the experience of training and raising them. I was also trying to overcome some previous unwarranted uneasiness about cats (my parents had kind of a mean rescued cat when I was growing up because her former owner had abused her), and figured kittens would help me learn to really love them (which it did). I agree with Mow that the right choice for you is really just whichever cat/kitten seems to appeal to you when you meet them.


----------



## catloverami

1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out! *My two Devon Rex cats never scratch me, except accidentally*.

2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes? *Litter box is in basement level of our house in the Recreation Room.
*
3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath? * My Devon Rexes get a bath on the hottest day of the year, otherwise no, they don't really need a bath. Longhair cats, generally speaking, need baths more often than shorthairs, as it helps to keep the coat from matting.
*
4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily? *Cats like routine, and take a while to adjust to a new environment.
*
5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time? *YES! especially if it doesn't have a cat/dog friend to keep it company.*
*
*6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food? *No, I never feed them while I'm eating at a table. If I'm having something to eat while on a sofa, they behave themselves, and sit quietly waiting for a tidbit.
*
7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult? * Every 3 wks. No, it's not difficult for me as they have had their nails clipped since when I first got them at 4 mos. old. They don't object as they know a treat's coming when it's finished. *

8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner? *Kitten, but educate yourself first on cat care, feeding, training. Get a good book on cat care beforehand.
*
IMHO, I think it would be better to get a kitty when you're more settled. None of your questions are "Silly", and hope you come back and ask some more.


----------



## suwanee

*1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!*

I've only been scratched accidentally or if I make a really fast move away from them and the light is dim. They are predators and sometimes I trigger their response. 

*2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?*

I live in a one bedroom condo with two cats. In order to keep the boxes out of sight of guests, I have them in the bedroom. I hung a curtain in front of them at about my hip level so I don't see them.

*3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?*

I don't bathe my cats on a regular basis. Homer has been bathed here once due to stress incontinence when going to the vet. They are naturally clean animals and have no odor.

*4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?*

I've never moved with a cat. I can't even take Homer in the car without a nervous breakdown. Him, not me. Raisin would be fine with anything.

*5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?*

Cats are diurnal. They are most active at dusk and dawn. Adult cats sleep up to 20 hours a day. Kittens are up several times a day, and go 90 MPH until they pass out again. 

*6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?*

Fried chicken is irresistable to Raisin. But I can tell her to go away and she backs up a few feet. Like MowMow, she stares hopefully till she gets some, but doesn't intrude.

*7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?*

Two to three weeks is about the limit. I finally figured out to do it in the bathroom with the door closed and since they know they can't escape, I'm able to trim without much squirming.

*8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?*

I'd get an adult if I were you. Over two years old. I do Foster Care and I've had a lot of cats and kittens come through. Kittens need a lot of entertainment and exercise and if you aren't there to provide it, they will get into everything.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

iwantakitty said:


> 1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!


There are times that I will be scratched by one of m kitties, but it is never out of anger, only because we are playing. As MowMow said, clean it up with some soap hot water and antibacterial, and your good to go. 



> 2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?


We have two cats so we have two boxes. Currently my hubby and I are staying at my parents house, in their garage/studio. We have the boxes on opposite sides of the room and as long as we scoop them twice a day, we have no problems with odor, even in a small enclosed space.



> 3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?


Again as MowMow said, most members do not wash their cats unless it is absolutely necessary, cats are extreme neat freaks, and do a great job of grooming themselves. The only time we have ever had to bath either of our little loves, was when they were small kitties and they stepped in their own poop. Otherwise its better for the cat to not be bathed. 



> 4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?


This will depend entirely on the cat. For instance, my flamepoint, Rowdy, does not adjust well to new spaces. Our cats have free roam of our room, and the family room, but they are not allowed in the rest of the house because my sisters cat does not like them. Rowdy freaks out if we even try to take him into a room in the house he is unfamiliar with. Malley, our Tortie, on the other hand, is the dora the explora of kitties, and would not have a problem adjusting anywhere.



> 5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?


Cats sleep about 18+ hours a day, so if you are planning to be gone a good portion of the day and only want one cat, you may want to look specifically at shelters for cats who would prefer to be an only cat. Just expect to give them plenty of attention when you get home.



> 6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?


Our cats are pretty well behaved when it comes to our food. They may try to sneak a bite, but a simple shoo with the back of our hands and they wait patiently will we are ready to give them a bite.



> 7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?


We trim our cats nails every other week. Rowdy doesn't mind us trimming his nails, Malley on the other hand does. So we wait till she is sleeping and quietly take care of it. No need to buy expensive animal nail clippers, regular clippers work just fine. Also make sure you are very careful not to trim their nails too short or you will hit the quip, which is very painful and they bleed alot.



> 8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?


I say let the cat choose you, when you visit a shelter don't be close minded. You'll end up with the right cat.


----------



## yellowdaisies

First of all, congratulations on your potential adoption!  We (my husband and I) just adopted our two kittens (now 7 months old) 3 months ago exactly. We cannot imagine our lives without them!

It really says a lot that you are here, and I can tell that you want to give your cat the best life possible, which is terrific.  

One thing I'd like to add is make sure you check into the pet policies at potential apartments or wherever you'll be living, because it can be expensive. Our apartment complex charges $500 for a deposit, and $25 per cat per month for rent. We live in an expensive area, but I'm pretty sure New Jersey is an expensive area as well. Just check into it first. Also, make sure you have plenty of pet-friendly places to choose from when you do move. 

Here are my answers:

*1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? *
We have not had one single problem with our kittens scratching or biting us or anyone else. They are both extremely well behaved. I _have_ been scratched, but it's all been accidental (excited cat trying to leap out of my arms, etc.) I honestly believe it's all in how the cats were raised. Ours were hand raised (they were found in a dumpster the day they were born so they never knew their mother) by very responsible cat-savvy people, and I think their foster mom really made sure to teach them good manners. If you get a cat from a good rescue group or shelter, they should be able to give you a lot of insight into the cat's personality. 

*2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?
*We only have one litter box at the moment. We live in a 1 bedroom apartment, so our only option is the area that I guess would be called the "dressing area" - we have one of those apts where the shower and toilet are in a room and the sink is in a different area. It's on carpet, so I got a big desktop plastic mat from Ikea to put under it that has been working wonders. 
*
3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?
*We never wash them. They wash themselves!  And each other! But seriously, I really think the only reason you'd need to wash a cat is if it got into something, which is unlikely to happen if it is an indoor cat. Or if it had fleas or some other skin condition, which we haven't had to deal with yet. 
*
4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?
*I don't have direct experience with this. Other people would probably be able to give you a better idea. To my knowledge, some cats adapt easily, others don't. It's a personality thing. 
*
5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?
*I don't have direct experience with this, either.  We got 2 kittens instead of just one partially because we knew we'd be gone a lot during the day, and we wanted them to have companionship. That's not necessary, though. A lot of cats are actually much happier being an "only cat." I think this is another personality thing, too!! 
*
6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?
*Our cats are VERY curious about anything we get out of the kitchen (probably because they assume it's ALL for them). We've had a couple issues where they get right up in our laps and sniff when we're eating on the couch or something, but they are usually really good about it. They might sit by and watch, but that's about it. Spencer actually refuses to eat ANY human food (even pieces of chicken breast or tuna - weird, I know), so even though he acts curious, I know he'll never try to eat anything. Lily can be whiny, but she's pretty polite.  OH! But they WILL drink out of our glasses or cups if the water level is high enough! They especially go after milk. We NEVER let our cats have cow milk - it makes cats sick. They actually sell cat milk (not actually milk from cats, just lactose free with taurine) at Petco, so we give them that as a treat occasionally.
*
7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?
*Not as often as we should, because yes, it is. It does depend on the personality of the cat. I'm glad you realize that it's important to trim them, because it definitely is! We try to trim them when we see that their nails are getting long (it's very visible on Lily because she's black and likes to splay her toes out a lot) or when their claws start snagging in things, or when they accidentally scratch us! I guess it probably should never even get to that point. Lily is VEEERRRRRYYYY WHINY when we trim hers - she struggles and cries after about the first 4 nails. Spencer just struggles. It's a two person job with us. But some cats are easier, I've heard, and if that doesn't work, you can get them trimmed for $10 some places! 
*
8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?
*Well. It depends. We are sort of first time cat owners - as in these are the first cats WE have owned, not our parents, and we got kittens. They were 4 months old when we brought them home. They are VERY ACTIVE, very curious, into everything. Some kittens are destructive - ours aren't, thankfully. They also eat A LOT - twice as much as an adult cat. (I was surprised by this, personally!) With an adult, you already know the personality better (just ask the rescue worker!), they are less active and demanding, and they eat less. Adults also have a harder time finding homes than kittens. The rescue group we got our kittens from has a lot of mothers (since they tend to rescue litters of kittens with the mother). The mothers are only a year or 2 old, if that, but they take MUCH longer to get adopted than their babies, and they're not even old at all! Next time, we're going to get an adult. Not that we regret getting our little balls of energy for one minute! :love2


----------



## Carmel

yellowdaisies said:


> Our apartment complex charges $500 for a deposit, and $25 per cat per month for rent.


Whoa! That's expensive. I live in an expensive area but I've never heard of laws like that where I live, I asked my father and he hasn't either. Is that a standard practice in some places, not just your building? I've heard of animals not being allowed in some locations and I've heard of needing to apply and be approved for owning an animal in your building before getting one but never paying a deposit or rent on pets! What a cash grab!



yellowdaisies said:


> you can get them trimmed for $10 some places!


My vet throws it in for free on visits, and it can be done on donation at any other time as well. However, taking a cat somewhere _just_ to get their nails clipped seems pretty extreme to me, and stressful for the cat.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Carmel said:


> Whoa! That's expensive. I live in an expensive area but I've never heard of laws like that where I live, I asked my father and he hasn't either. Is that a standard practice in some places, not just your building? I've heard of animals not being allowed in some locations and I've heard of needing to apply and be approved for owning an animal in your building before getting one but never paying a deposit or rent on pets! What a cash grab!


This is extremely common in southern Ca, at least in Long Beach/Lakewood area. Most places will require an additional deposit on pets plus up the rent.


----------



## yellowdaisies

RowdyAndMalley said:


> This is extremely common in southern Ca, at least in Long Beach/Lakewood area. Most places will require an additional deposit on pets plus up the rent.


Yep!! I'm not in the Long Beach area, but it's totally standard around here. The deposit is usually in the $300-$500 range and the rent is usually in the $15-$50 range, sometimes per pet, sometimes not. We're actually lucky - I know of at least one complex that charges a $450 deposit PER CAT and $35 a month rent PER CAT. We'll be staying away from places like that whenever we move!


----------



## yellowdaisies

Carmel said:


> What a cash grab!


YEP!! But since it's standard practice everywhere, I've gotten used to it! (And believe me, I've looked - it is everywhere around here!) I actually am extremely surprised when a complex doesn't charge pet rent, and "only" charges the deposit! Now, we'll see how much of that deposit we get back..(hopefully all of it)




Carmel said:


> My vet throws it in for free on visits, and it can be done on donation at any other time as well. However, taking a cat somewhere _just_ to get their nails clipped seems pretty extreme to me, and stressful for the cat.


I wish our vet did! I've never taken them anywhere myself, I just know it's a possibility. Our cats are pretty stressed out just by US cutting their claws in our own home.


----------



## saitenyo

yellowdaisies said:


> Yep!! I'm not in the Long Beach area, but it's totally standard around here. The deposit is usually in the $300-$500 range and the rent is usually in the $15-$50 range, sometimes per pet, sometimes not. We're actually lucky - I know of at least one complex that charges a $450 deposit PER CAT and $35 a month rent PER CAT. We'll be staying away from places like that whenever we move!


Gotta love CA! Where gas, rent, taxes, and pet deposits are all absurdly high. :roll:


----------



## Susan

Hi! I wish you luck in your search for a cat. I have two cats, both female. My answers to your questions are below.

1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!

My girls have never scratched me. Sometimes when they sleep with me, I do turn over and accidentally bump them, following which they jump off the bed! 

2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?

I keep one in my bathroom, one in the corner of the dining room and one in my den (which is essentially the cat's playroom). 

3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?

You needn't bathe a cat except under unusual circumstances.

4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?

It depends on the cat. I have never moved, but my daughter (now 30 but back at university) has a cat (Neko) and she's moved about 6 times in the two years she's had him (back and forth from school, living in a new place each term). Neko doesn't bother...he's getting pretty used to moving!

5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?

I often work long hours and my girls don't bother (and Muffs didn't bother before I adopted Abby). My daughter is also often away from home for long hours and Neko is fine.

6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?

Never...although my girls are not very food oriented, and I often have trouble getting them to eat their own food!

7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?

I let my vet trim their nails (he does it for free). Their nails are trimmed about twice a year.

8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?

There are pluses and minuses to both. It really depends on what you want. I adopted both of my girls as kittens (Muffs at 12 weeks and Abby at 10 weeks), because I thought I would be able to bond with a kitten more easily...plus I enjoyed the kitten stage. 

Good luck!


----------



## purrsona

1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? 
Yes, I have been scratched, it probably is pretty common but it normally happens when the cat is scared or mad (like at vet visits). Or when they get a little too fiesty while playing.

2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?
I have one in my master bathroom, 1 in our living room, 1 in the basement (one on each level of the house)

3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?
My cats tend to keep themselves pretty clean so I have to admit I have not bathed them. I have used cat wipes on them to reduce the dander. (They are shorthaired kitties) I did have a persian and I did have to bathe him, but he was bathed from a very young age and didn't mind it.

4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?
I have only moved once and my cat is fine. he did run and hide and I didn't see him at all for about a week. But once he felt comfortable again everything was fine.

5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?
Shouldn't be a problem at all

6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?
yes and no. at first they probably will (like mine did) but once you teach them not too. My cat sits at the table (in a chair) and waits for me to sneak him treats now.

7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?
the only claw I have to trim on my cat is on his extra toes because those don't get worn down like the others.

8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?
I would say if you are going to be gone a lot an older cat would be better. They are calmer and have likely grown out of thier curtain climbing conquests and the middle of the night running laps around the house phase.


----------



## konstargirl

iwantakitty said:


> 1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!


I was never scratched by any of the cats. lol



> 2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?


In the kitchen! Vinnie and Francis don't live with me anymore because they are my older sisters cats. Francis little box goes in the closet and Vinnie's I'm not sure.



> 3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?


I never wash Misa nor my sister wash Vinnie and Francis. The clean themselves..



> 4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?


I'm not sure......... it depends.



> 5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?


Hmm.. Cats can go weeks without food so I'm not sure. Maybe you can asked someone to feed it for you while you're gone. It shouldn't be a problem though. One time my fish were gone for 2 days without food so yeah.



> 6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?


Misa sometimes. Vinnie and Francis.. Heck yeah!



> 7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?


I don't trim Misa's nails... I'm not sure how.



> 8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?


I say an adult cat! Kittens are too much work!

And welcome to the forum! =D Sorry if other people didn't welcome you.  People here are nice..


----------



## oceanmist

The majority of these I have some pretty good answers for, but some I've never had an experience with so forgive me...

*1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!*
Cassie would scratch and bite me all the time. I even have scars from bites and scratches she gave me, but she still loved me a lot. I don't think we had one person in the house who wasn't attacked by her. Cherry has bitten me once(not hard, just a little nip) and she has given me a good scratch from jumping off my arm. 
*2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?*
Cassie's was in the cellar for almost all her life, then we put it in the upstairs bathroom. Cherry's is in the corner of my room.
*3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?*
I've "bathed" Cherry twice. The vet suggested washing her since she was a shelter cat and to use waterless shampoo. The second time was because she smelled bad. I assume we washed Cassie at least once when we first got her since she was a stray. 
*4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?*
Can't really answer that...but I'd assume it'd be a bit stressful.
*5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?*
Can't really answer since we always have someone home, but I'd assume that a cat might get bored or lonely.
*6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?*
Cassie was a fat cat and would always steal my food. If I left chips, spaghetti-O's, cheese, meat and other foods on a table she'd have her face in it by the time I got back. So far Cherry has had no people food but she has knocked me over trying to get a piece of roast beef.
*7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?*
I've never trimmed my cat's nails. Cassie was just left to dull them herself(using our beams and rugs) and Cherry has multiple scratching posts.
*8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?*
I'd think that getting an older cat would be best. Not an old old cat, but maybe one that's a year old. We got Cherry when she was 7 months old and she was quite a handful! My friend got their cat when he was a little over a year old and she doesn't seem to have too many issues with him(that she's told me about).


----------



## iwantakitty

Wow!!! I was so shocked when I came back and there were sooo many responses! and so detailed! I've read a few of them so far and will definitely finish reading them all. As I go through them all, I'm sure I'll have more questions about some of your experiences, but I just wanted to first thank you all and tell you that I really really appreciate all of your advice!


----------



## marie73

konstargirl said:


> Hmm.. Cats can go weeks without food so I'm not sure.


What the?????


----------



## konstargirl

konstargirl said:


> Hmm.. Cats can go weeks without food so I'm not sure. Maybe you can


Or maybe that was fish that can go weeks without food. Sorry I meant a few days..


----------



## Time Bandit

Hi and welcome!  You've gotten a lot of great advice so far, so I'm just gonna throw in my 2 cents quick.

*1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!*

I've been scratched yes, but it's very rare. My Alice is a little over a year, and sometimes she forgets herself while playing and the claws come out. Rochelle has never scratched once.

Just a note on declawed cats. I adopted one of my girls, Samantha, front declawed. Since her claws are gone, if a situation arises where she would have used her claws, she will now use her teeth. She's never bitten me, but she has layed her teeth on my boyfriend (she never bites down, just 'sets' her teeth on him)...she knows not to hurt us, but other cats might not be as careful. I'm in no way discouraging the adoption of a declawed cat here (seriously, my Samantha is my life), I just wanted to make sure the fact was known. Declawed cats can become biters.


*2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes?*

I have two. One is in a quiet corner of my living room, with a shelving unit for a bit of privacy. The second is in my bathroom, behind a small privacy screen I bought specifically for that purpose.


*3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?*

I've never given any of my girls a bath, and I don't see a need to. They are incredibly clean animals. Just in case someone gets into something sticky though, I keep around a container of grooming wipes.


*4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?*

I've never moved with my cats, so I'm not sure. I'd assume it would depend on the cat and it's personality...an independent cat would probably adapt very quickly.


*5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?*

Possibly. This again, will depend on the personality of the cat. I can speak from experience, that I cannot leave Samantha alone for that long. Even with two 'sisters' and tons of things to entertain herself with during the day, she will still cry for me. Even if my boyfriend is home, she will still cry, because her Mommy isn't there. She is so bonded to me, that we've even decided that _whenever _we travel, she gets to come along...she already comes on day trips and errand running.


*6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?*

Heh...again...personality... I am very (un)fortunate to have three _very_ food oriented girls. Fortunate, because they eat what I give them at their meals, with little fuss. Unfortunate, because yes...they DO try to steal _my_ food as well. Each one has their own tactics too. Rochelle is the quiet one, who slowly creeps closer, until her nose is right on top of your dish... Alice usually waits for when you set the plate down, and either look or walk away... Samantha is simply rude. Either she's in your lap nosing your dish out of your hand or she will actually _reach out_ with a paw and _grab_ my hand or fork, to pull it toward her so she can grab a bite...as funny as it is, it's still rude. :dis


*7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?*

My boyfriend and I trim the girls nails every two weeks. We take them into the bathroom, I sit on the toilet and hold them, while he does he clipping. It's much easier with a partner. Takes us about 15 minutes total, with treats and things. 


*8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?

*I've never had a young kitten. Both Samantha and Rochelle were adults (both over a year) when they were adopted. I took Alice from a bad situation when she was about 7 months. I can say, that once Alice was feeling better, she definitely had way more energy than the other two. She still acts like a kitten, and if she were an only cat, I'm sure my apartment would be ruined. You asked about not being home for 10+ hours, and I think a kitten would be terribly lonely for that length of time. They want to play all the time, and need to be fed more often (as much as they want actually in small meals throughout the day).


----------



## iwantakitty

Thanks, Time Bandit for that fact about declawed cats. I'm moving back home next year and finally convinced my mom to let me have a cat, BUT she said it has to already be declawed. She is just super worried about the cat scratching up her furniture and doesn't want to take any chances. I didn't even think about the cat switching to biting. Has anyone else also had this experience?

If a cat is declawed only in the front, will they scratch with their back feet at all?

Thanks so much for everyone's advice! I've decided to get a cat (not kitten), but have to first find one that's declawed. I've looked in the shelter nearby and they have only one as of now, so I'll keep checking in ... hopefully I'll find one soon!  Before I adopt, I'll make sure to find out about their personality to see if it'd be ok to leave them at home for several hours alone. I'll be at school next year so it will basically be alone for the entire day except the weekends.

Hm... also thought of another question. Does anyone have a cat that is stand offish and doesn't show love to you? I think I would be sad if I got a cat and then after a few months, it still didn't approach me and want to sit on my lap or something!


----------



## Time Bandit

iwantakitty said:


> Thanks, Time Bandit for that fact about declawed cats. I'm moving back home next year and finally convinced my mom to let me have a cat, BUT she said it has to already be declawed. She is just super worried about the cat scratching up her furniture and doesn't want to take any chances. I didn't even think about the cat switching to biting. Has anyone else also had this experience?
> 
> If a cat is declawed only in the front, will they scratch with their back feet at all?


No problem. I figure it would be a good thing to mention since you were worried about scratching. Another member, Mitts and Tess, posted this very informative video a while back if yer interested in watching it. It explains a lot about declawing and what it can do to your cat. Declawing Video.

Samantha is only front declawed, and she does rabbit kick with her back feet, but I've never seen the claws out. But I'm sure every cat is different here too.


----------



## BotanyBlack

*Hi There!*

As you have come to see there are no "silly" questions. Its good to ask. The Apartment thing I would look into. Most rental places do charge a monthly "security fee' for pets. Just ask the supervisor or manager of your complex.

1. How many of you have been scratched by your cats? Is it a common thing for cats to scratch their owners? I read some stories about how a person turns over when they're sleeping and bumps the cat and the cat just freaks out!
- Not had issues with this, only time I have had a cat scratch is when a tail got stepped on or they missed a toy. As to sleeping cats. they get used to how you move at night and mine have never intentionally scratched me at night, they sleep under the blankets with me. m BUT they have been know to just barely poke me with the tips of thier claws if they want me to lay still.

2. Where do you guys put your litter boxes? 
-I have one in the bathroom up stairs in the lower cabinet, and 2 down stairs. As long as they are cleaned often and a food with good ingrediants is fed, there is little to no odor.

3. How often do you wash the cat? Or is there even a need to give it a bath?
- I have rarely needed to bathe my cats, if one can't reach a spot the others pitch in to get it. They do like to be brushed though and it keeps the shedding down.

4. If I get a cat now and then move in a few months, will that be a problem for the cat? Or do they adapt rather easily?
- my cats are ages 18 years, and 2 almost 16 years. I have moved several times and they always seem happy once they know where the litter boxes, food and water and bedrooms are.

5. Once the cat gets to know me and we bond, will it be a problem if I'm not at home for 10+ hours at a time?
-My cats always seem happier in the same room with me, but slept when I was not home and saved up playtime for when I was. But as I said before i have 3 so they always have playmates.

6. Do the cats jump into your food and try to eat your food?
- mine show alot of interest in what i eat, and sometimes have to be watched if I am not at a dining table, but generally refrain from blaintantly grabbing and running. They perfer to just LOOM somewhere close, and want to check the plate afterwards.

7. How often do you trim your cat's nails and is it difficult?
- my cats are all older and still hate to have their nails trimmed. I usually do it the lazy way and have the Vet do it during a check up. i would recommend a good scratching post so they can clean the old sheaths off thier nails as they grow. My cats just like a piece of firewood set in a corner. Or the chairs, whichever is convenient at the time....

8. Is it better to get a kitten or cat if you're a first time cat owner?
-If you have 8 months to oversee a kitten, thats a decent way to go, remember they are babies, and just like regular babies they do not need to be left unattended, and they can climb.. just imagine a piece of curious velcro, with 2 brain cells knocking about in its head and the ability to squeeze into any area that its head will fit into. I would seriously consider a older more laid back cat your first time. 



But then this is only my opinions... and just because you didn't ask, and seem serious about your boyfriend (5 years is a long time).. My cats are 18, 16, and 16.. and my kids are 12 years and 7 years.. Yes people advised me to get rid of them when i was pregnant.. I had no problem with the cats and my kids.. I just had my Hubby clean the boxes for me.

Rebecca


----------



## BotanyBlack

One of my boys was stand offish forever. did not like to be picked up or cuddled.. then one day after 4 years decided he was missing out and is now as much a lap cat as any other. He will be 16 in a month and in the last year has finally started sleeping under the covers with us.. All I can say is be willing to give em time... sometimes alot of it.


----------



## cushman350

3. I don't enjoy wrestling with a cat. You won't win. Ask me how I know.

Unless you are allergic to cat spit, bathing a cat is not necessary, except for the above mentioned hair issues. It dries when they lick themselves and flakes off as dust and fills your home. I used to get itchy eyes just being in a house that had cats, but put away while I was there. Not now, that was 40 yrs ago. But, clean as cats are, you can't avoid the cat dander dust that their saliva produces.


----------



## iwantakitty

Thanks again to everyone for all their advice!!!

As of tomorrow, I am going to have a new pal!!  I went to the shelter again and found a cat that's declawed front paws and soooo sweet! She's a girl and one year old. I put her on hold and am picking her up tomorrow.

I have to buy things and prep my apartment for arrival. Any suggestions/important things I should remember to do?

Is there any special kind of litter, food, etc that you guys have for your cats?

I'm so excited!!


----------



## BotanyBlack

Woot! whats the lucky ladies name?

i can suggest the basics. Toys. Leash, collar, tags. carrier for vet visits. Brush. food and water bowels. A really good cat litter. scoopable is good if you can afford it all the time. a good brush, toothbrush if she lets you clean em. flea drops (i don't like the collars, one of my babies lost all the hair on his neck from one and it never grew back) lots of things to play in and Toys! did I mention Toys?. and one of those tape wands for getting the cat hair off your legs when you leave the house. .. .. 
and a comfortable bed . And the willingness to have people look at you like your nuts when you tell them ALL about your new companion.

Good Luck and lots of Happy years!

Rebecca

Oh yeah.. make sure you get on all fours and crawl through your place looking for neat stuff to pull on, and chew.. and lock up the cleaning supplies.


----------

